# New to Coffee Forums :) A little advice if you don't mind



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi All,

Just kind of stumbled into this mad world of coffee and had no idea what I was missing out on! I've now decided that this is my newest hobby and I can't wait to get started properly I've been reading for hours and hours, watching youtube vid after you tube vid.... I've finally decided that I'm going to start slowly and build up from there. For me, part of the enjoyment will be buying cheaper equipment and then building up my collection as I go.

With that in mind, I think I've decided to go the the following combination.... Porlex hand grinder @ £30 and Aeropress @ £22

Couple of questions though... I want to buy some coffee to use with my new toys and I've seen a coffee starter pack at HasBean Coffee. They do an Espresso and Filter starter kit. Firstly, would anyone recommend these? If so, which should I use for the combination that I'm using? Should I consider any other coffee starter pack?

If recommended, I'm just going to buy the lot from HasBean Coffee... Would anyone recommend elsewhere?

I've watched all the brewing guides on HasBean and noted that Steve mentions using water at a certain temperature. With that in mind, do I need to buy a thermometer or can I get away with using water that is 'just off' boiling?

Finally, is there anything else I'm missing? I've already got the coffee mug and digital scales. Thanks in advance and thanks for letting me join the forums


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Tony, welcome to the forum and congrats on your new found obsession...err I mean hobby!

Great choice on first equipment. The aeropress is really versatile and will allow you to experiment lots. The Hasbean filter starter pack would probably be best for you and allow you to try coffee from various origins.

I would recommend getting a thermometer, something like a k-type digital probe thermometer from eBay for about a tenner. This way you can get an idea of how long your kettle should be left off the boil for before you use the water.

I wouldn't say you NEED anything else at the moment. Keep it simple and don't over complicate things to start with. There are a few threads here that mention guide settings for porlex grinders so have a browse around and you'll come across them.

Best of luck!

Michael


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Michael. I spent hours looking into the different options and feel that most people recommend the porlex as a cheap mans grinder







I did consider the clever coffee dripper but the aeropress gets such good reviews that I think I'd be a fool not to try it. My pallet has only ever experienced coffee from the major high street coffee shops as well as from supermarket pre ground coffee, brewed through my espresso maker. I usually use Lavazza Rosso which I find quite nice.

I'm looking forward to the pallet experience that so many people go on about!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

With regards to the thermometer... could I buy a food probe theremometer? I've seen a few on Amazon for quite cheap. I've looked at the k type ones on eBay but there are thousands to choose from and they range quite considerably in price. I can't decide which one to go for


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I have the "K type digital thermometer with thermocouple probe" which is a black handheld one with orange connector & white wire. £11.59. Does the job & is fairly accurate.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I also think a Porlex and Aeropress is a great combination to make coffee cheaply. The scales are very useful too to help with consistency.

If I were you though I would have a long look through all the different Has Bean coffee's and choose a couple that you like the sound of, then but a couple more once the first are done so you get a nice big range of coffee's and it's always fresh!

You don't really need anything else, although i quite like the bamboo stirrers for the aeropress.

Welcome to the forums and good luck on your journey in coffee.


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Welcome Tony - Yes, it is mad indeed (ask my wife!!ha )...You'll be itching for a machine next and then a grinder...I agree with you, i've enjoyed the Lavazza for some time (have you tried the 'creme de gusto' blend? (nice!) The only downside in learning how blimmin nice coffee can be is that you'll start comparing coffee from other places and realize how hard it is to get a good one (my work colleagues all drink Bovril (sorry...jar stuff - I cant bring myself to call it the C word...) and they probably get through 5 mugs a day...i actually drink less than they do my as i find my fresh, double shot espresso from the Gaggia Classic first thing in the morning sets me for the day, every day!...it's a great hobby and I don't mind anyone calling me a nerd!!! (this is a super place to get tips and help with learning the dark art!)

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Spot on advice from funinacup. Scales are a must!


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Ditto the above - Scales are spot on for getting your preferred dosage right (and, also sad to say my bathroom scales have set up temporary residency on the kitchen counter so that I can 'try' and get a consistent tamp pressure...I practice by closing my eyes and push until i think im there (30lb)...If i can get the tamp and dosage the same every time then the grind can be fiddled with...(think this is right? any comments from the 'gods' of coffee?)

Mark


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey, thanks guys. Some really good advice there. Think I'll look at that thermometer then if you recommend it and no one else is recommending any others. I was thinking of the starter pack from HasBean on the basis that I'll be provided 5 different types of coffee to try. I honestly haven't got a clue when it comes to coffee so my plan is to try loads and then tell Steve (from HasBean) which ones I like so that he can recommend some others to me. Sound like a plan?

So as no one else is recommending any other places to buy coffee, I think I'll take the plunge and order the filter coffee starter pack, aeropress and porlex







I'll get the thermometer ordered from eBay as well. Thanks guys


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Ive just ordered a stash from Compass Coffee (good reviews on here)...and have yet to tuck in to the Happy Donkey stuff (also meant to be good)

(just finishing the Gaggia preground which has been acceptable (until i get the grinder from Santa!!!)....Merry Crimbo!

Mark


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> Hey, thanks guys. Some really good advice there. Think I'll look at that thermometer then if you recommend it and no one else is recommending any others. I was thinking of the starter pack from HasBean on the basis that I'll be provided 5 different types of coffee to try. I honestly haven't got a clue when it comes to coffee so my plan is to try loads and then tell Steve (from HasBean) which ones I like so that he can recommend some others to me. Sound like a plan?
> 
> So as no one else is recommending any other places to buy coffee, I think I'll take the plunge and order the filter coffee starter pack, aeropress and porlex
> 
> ...


Has Bean are my favourite bean supplier, their products will easily surpass any supermarket or stale Italian beans


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Cheers again. I'll have a look at the sites you mentioned but I think I'll go with HasBean for the mo... I'll let you know how it all goes


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Just to add to above, Big Tony - not everyone likes HasBean beans. Me for one. So if you don't like them, it's not your fault. Believing the hype is optional.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

RoloD said:


> Just to add to above, Big Tony - not everyone likes HasBean beans. Me for one. So if you don't like them, it's not your fault. Believing the hype is optional.


Thanks. What would you recommend?


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

On another note. Just shopping around for the cheapest deal on my equipment. I've been looking at HasBean, Gallacoffee, coffeehit and happy donkey... Can anyone recommend any other sites to keep an eye on?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Big Tony said:


> On another note. Just shopping around for the cheapest deal on my equipment. I've been looking at HasBean, Gallacoffee, coffeehit and happy donkey... Can anyone recommend any other sites to keep an eye on?


There's a list of roasters as a sticky in the beans section iirc. But union roasters and square mile are another couple.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Big Tony said:


> Thanks. What would you recommend?


Have a look at Union Hand-Roasted - they have a huge range and roast a bit darker than HasBean. If you are particulalry into espresso (rather than milk-based drinks) I would recommend Londinium. I've also enjoyed the coffee from Hands On, a small roaster in Cornwall. If you like traditional high-roast Italian espresso with a bit of robusta in it, Happy Donkey's Classic Italian is very good value.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I personally found the sumatra from union a bit over roasted for my liking, steves sumatra was perfect.

It's all down to how you prefer your coffee to taste.

If you don't like the way steve roasts his coffee personally, at least he offers greens unlike the other roasters who only offer roasted beans as far as i've seen.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Excellent info there guys. Thanks to all


----------



## qwerty69 (Nov 17, 2012)

I used to get a lot of beans on-line from Hasbean, James Gourmet and a few others but found a small cafe in Glasgow who roast and I've stuck with their beans for around two years now.

Reasoning behind this being that I can pop in once a week (when passing) to pick up some beans meaning not having to order in a supply that had to last. Also I just like the taste, I had hit and miss results with the blends from Hasbean; I think Steve changed the espresso blend and after that it just didn't agree with me and my setup.

It's been a while though and I may have to try some again.

Where are you based? It may be that there are some small roasters (or cafes who roast on a small scale) that you could try.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'm based in Bedfordshire but I work in London near to Finsbury park. Any suggestions on places that I could buy my own in person would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

http://londonsbestcoffee.bluecrowmedia.com/ is worth it if you have an iPhone/Android phone and are around London. You'll find a few places that serve espresso/brewed coffee and will sell you the beans they use or tell you where to buy them.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Toucan... Good little link there


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

Big Tony,

I don't know if you've already bought your thermometer but I use one of these and I'm very happy with it:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Min-Max-Thermometer--Tecpel-DTM-3103/dp/B0054Y0VX8/ref=sr_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1356883587&sr=1-1

Has a really nice alarm feature which sounds when your water has either reached or dropped to your desired temperature. The only drawback is you have to set this every time you turn it on but it only takes a few seconds.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Climpsons is a roasters that is not too far from Finsbury Park, I stumbled on it one day, it is just off of the Regent's Canal at Broadway Market.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

I like Climpsons beans, though I've never visited them in person, but quite a few London independents seem to use them. I'd certainly recommend trying them.

Since you work near Finsbury Park, you could pop in to a relatively new independent on Stroud Green Road called Vagabound. I haven't been there myself yet, but it's meant to be good and they use Has Bean and Union - I'm sure they would sell you some beans.

If you take the W7 from Finsbury Park to Crouch End (5-10 mins on the bus) you have a few more options. There is actually a small coffee roasters on the high street called My Kind of Coffee if you want to try their beans. There is also Coffee Circus http://www.coffeecircus.com/crouch-end/ who stock a good variety of beans, and a new cafe has recently opened called Harris and Hoole http://www.harrisandhoole.co.uk/ who seem to be using union beans.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks guys... in relation to the thermometer, I've already purchased a k type and I'm waiting for it to arrive. As for Climpsons, I think I'll defo be giving them a go. As for Vagabonds, I actually went there yesterday!! it was lovely I have to admit







I've also just taken delivery of my 5 bags of has bean coffeee beans so i reckon I'm Ok for the mo. I actually work near Crouch End as well so I'll be making note of the places you mentioned and giving them a try out







thanks again


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Interesting, just read this about Harris and Hoole -

http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2013/jan/02/harris-hoole-coffee-ownership-tesco?CMP=twt_gu

Seems pretty cynical to me, but that's business I guess. Haven't actually been in to one of these so no idea what they're like but I don't think I'll be going in there now.


----------

